# CSV File als Datenbank verwenden (JDBC)



## Dumdidum (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe java-forum Gemeinde,

ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das mit Hilfe von JDBC auf verschieden Datenbanken zugreifen kann. Jetzt würde ich gerne das gleiche Programm verwenden um offline
auf .csv files (bzw einfach auf ein Dokument dessen spalten mit einem Seperator getrennt sind).

Theoretisch scheint es sowas ja zu geben... denn ich habe es gerade mit csvjdbc
(CsvJdbc Home) probiert.
Das Problem ist jedoch, dass hier kein COUNT unterstützt wird...
Ich Bräuchte aber eine jar, die mindestens:
COUNT & WHERE klauseln unterstützt.

ansonsten hab ich bis jetzt nur welchem im i-net gefunden die kostenpfliichtig sind,
oder sie eben auch nicht das können, was sie sollten ;(


Herzlichen Dank für eure Mühe =)


----------



## musiKk (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn es nichts sinnvolles gibt, das direkt auf CSV-Dateien arbeiten kann, würde ich Dir empfehlen, eine lokale Datenbank mit CSV-Import/Export zu verwenden. Sqlite kann das wohl oder, wenn es auch ein bisschen größer sein darf, PostgreSQL.


----------



## nrg (8. Mai 2010)

lucene wär denkbar. musst halt erstmal drüber und indexieren... danach kannste dann aber ziehmlich flott suchen. hab bis jetzt noch net mit lucene gearbeitet, deshalb kann ich auch net sagen, ob das jetzt wirklich zu deinen anforderungen passt. musste dir mal ankucken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Mai 2010)

die h2 database sollte das können

Tutorial

SELECT * FROM CSVREAD('test.csv');


----------



## Dumdidum (12. Mai 2010)

ja hab es jetzt anderweiter "erledigt"...
ich habe einfach wie es auch vorgeschlagen wurde das .csv - File in ne MySQL - Datenbank importiert.
Prinzipiell war das aber nicht das was ich wollte... 

trotzdem Danke =)


----------

